# Deprofundis celebrate x-mas whit classical and a flow of tears...



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Short story , to abreviated a long one, i was treated rubbish all month by cibling.
Blame blame blame critic, trahison...

I bought alcool for x-mas eve , had made invitation, only one '' might goes'' like yeah i bought a big Brandy bottle, Absinthe and Chartreuse, spend like almost a 100$...

But i dont feel like partying alone, in fact all this alcohol would taste bitter alone, instead on the x-mas eve i will be listening to classical music ostracized in my home, i dont care about familly or friends, you dont wont to see me, you dont respect me, fine...i have lots of records gazillions...

On X-mas eve starting in the early morning i will re-visited : Gregorian, ars vetus, ars nova, ars subtilior in this perticular order, afterward during diner until souper i will dwelve in renaissance, after souper jet-fuel back in time into modernist ala Crumbs, Bartok ect..

Sorry for being somesort of grinch this year, but i done my best , to be respectable i done my fair share, and i get scorn and hatred.

But happy x-mas to all happy new year too ...


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Hang in there my friend. Unfortunately, Christmas tends to stir up family issues. Try to forgive family members their limitations because often that's at the core of anger and frustration. Be good to yourself and Merry Christmas.


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

De profundis, your passionate threads in your signature broken English never fail to make me smile. Sorry that you are alone. At least you have 500+ years of the greatest musical tradition in the world at your fingertips. Merry Christmas


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Yes, my good wishes to you also, deprofundis. I hope you find someone with whom to share a drink and some good music over the Christmas holidays. And if not, there's always the music and some virtual company on TC.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Deprofundis, Wishing you a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year despite the unhappiness going on in your personal life. Alcohol can be an enjoyable escape, but the problem is it always wears off and there may still be something to resolve with others. Nevertheless, best wishes and wishing you inner peace and well-being. Lark


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi Deprofundis. I'm drinking XXXX here downunder


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm glad you have music to ease the emotional aches and pains. And I hope you'll consider us as friends as well and that you can vent here.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Medieval Carols - A Holly Night

Merry Christmas Deprofundis and everyone!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

You have us! And your music collection.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm sure you are the best "Grinch" there is  . Merry Christmas to you and forget/forgive the foolishness in others. I'm listening to my Christmas cd's. I'm on the 3rd Ormandy/Philadelphia holiday album I have. Bernstein's is next up.


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

The Christmas season goes all the way to 6 January in the West (even four weeks out from that in Russia I think)--I'm just reminding you. So celebrate all those wonderful twelve (forty) days of Christmas, De profundis! 

My mother, Fezziwig the Ferret, and I send you our best wishes. My entire family will drink a toast to you on Christmas Day!

Three kisses and a bear hug.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2017)

No kisses from me but I nevertheless wish you peaceful healthy days.

In te speravi
In te speravi, Domine;
Dixi: tu es Deus, Deus meus; in manibus tuis tempora mea: Alleluia.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Have a great xmas Deprofundis. You can certainly choose your friends, but you can't choose your family. Been there, done that, got the t-shirt. Hope it all gets sorted out. Hope 2018 is better for you.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

I drink to you, Deprofundis ! (Mind you, my absinth days are over...it's Chimay for me atm)
A very mary Christmas and a good 2018.


----------

